# Marriage on the rocks because of IBS



## DeDe (Apr 16, 2001)

Hello,I have been suffering with Irritable Bowel Diarrhea for 16 years. I have had no life. I have been on different medications and I am finally on Lotronex which has been a blessing. However, mentally I am terrified because of what happens when I try to travel, go to restaurants etc. I unfortunately over the years have had so many bad instances.My spouse was never supportive of me while I was going through this. My parents and my spouse believe that this is not a real thing. I felt that I was a good wife because I told my spouse to got places without me to enjoy himelf.Well, he recently said that he would ahave to find another to go places with. He is tired of being single and in marriage. Needless to say it was the pivotal point in our relationship. I am trying very hard to get a life(no oun intended), howver I can't recover from knowing that I ruined 16 years of my spouse's life. I can't forget what was said to me by someone that I have been married to for 16 years.Is there anyone out ther that has had this same type of situation? Thank you for listening.Dina


----------

